# Beginner First GDP Grow



## BobHasBurgers

First time grower attempting to finish first plant ever! A few details that may help others assess my current first grow. Originally had 2 plants in this tent but discovered the gifted Revolver seed was an Auto and moved to separate tent. This left me with the scrogged one plant currently in tent. Plant is Grand Daddy Purple grown from seed (seed bank based in California). Did some late LST as I learned about it as I went! Thought I knew more than I actually do!  The more I learned about maximizing yield on the lovely plant, I confirmed I didn't know SQUAT about this plant!!!! So I scrambled to regain some control of the plant with stretchy trellis netting, adjustments in pH, nutrients, LST, HST, water, just about everything!  Man, what a racket and learning curve but this is exciting! Looking forward to doing better and better...

10-20-21 - Seed germinated and planted in party cup.

Transplanted 3 times between solo party cup, 1 Gal, 3 Gal, and 7 Gal. plastic pots.

Used Botanicare Products:
* Pure Blend Pro (Veg)
* Cal-Mag (Veg)
* Silica Blast (Veg)
* Great White Mycorrhizae
* Pure Blend Pro Bloom Formula (Bloom)
* Cannazym and Canna Boost (Bloom)
* Ph adjusted RO water
* Soil includes Hydrofarm Light Warrior Soilless Mix for clones and seedlings
* Fox Farm Ocean Forest and worm castings for all other potted plant stages.


General equipment:

* Lighting: Spider Farmer S2000
* 2x4x6 grow tent
* AC Infinity Air Fan and Filter
* CO2 tank with solenoid valve and Autopilot meter aiming for (1200 ppm)
























Grow updates coming soon.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good my friend. Im pulling up a chair.


----------



## pute

Welcome Bob.  You are gonna have fun on here.  Don't be afraid to get your hands dirty.  Then we will go to work on your mind.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Thank You all for your comments!  Always good to receive constructive criticism and general pointers.  
Well this is where this first time grower ends up at this stage.  You can't undo anything to make it right but certainly noted what to do next grow. 
Updates soon.


----------



## pute

Looking good....so what kind of burgers do you have?


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool grow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## BobHasBurgers

pute said:


> Looking good....so what kind of burgers do you have?



Howdy Pute,

I would have to be the worst at coming up with a forum character name.  I sat and thought for a couple of minutes! I glanced over at the TV displaying channels and programming.  Among the mix was the animated series 'Bob's Burgers' where I jumped on 'Bob Has Burgers' for the name.
I was thoroughly stoned...


----------



## pute

You know you're going to catch a lot of flack over that. Haha welcome have a good time look around and feel free to join right in.


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking Stoner.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

pute said:


> You know you're going to catch a lot of flack over that. Haha welcome have a good time look around and feel free to join right in.


So far he has gotten past me , he will be fine addition to


----------



## BobHasBurgers

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoner.



Tell like it is.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

WeedHopper said:


> Cool grow.


Thanks WeedHopper.  With a hobbyist background in gardening, I really believed I somehow inherently knew all about this plant.  Turned out there's fine details!  Whole lotta moving parts...


----------



## BobHasBurgers

BobHasBurgers said:


> Thank You all for your comments!  Always good to receive constructive criticism and general pointers.
> Well this is where this first time grower ends up at this stage.  You can't undo anything to make it right but certainly noted what to do next grow.
> Updates soon.
> 
> View attachment 286142




It's been suggested this first plant might yield 6 to 8 ounces? I'm actually excited to see that happen despite others getting a pound out of nothing.  Well if it makes it to harvest, we'll get a weigh in after curing for sure.


----------



## ness

Welcome Bob.  Your plants are looking great.  Have fun growing and surfing Marijuana Passion.  Plenty good knowledge here.  Just ask away.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Noticing slight color change on some leaves.  Among mostly greener leaves you can see the yellow/red leaves.  With expected chop date of Feb 3, is this normal at this stage?


----------



## Growdude

I wouldn't worry, some yellowing is normal
looks good


----------



## BobHasBurgers

86 Days since seed germination....


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> Noticing slight color change on some leaves.  Among mostly greener leaves you can see the yellow/red leaves.  With expected chop date of Feb 3, is this normal at this stage?
> 
> View attachment 286479
> View attachment 286480


My GDP did that too. it was my first grow but you shouldn’t worry I don’t think. Your garden looks nice!


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

88 Days and woke to double the leaves changing colors.  If not for the trellis net, a lot of this growth/weight would be hanging off edge of pot and onto floor.


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice my friend.


----------



## ness

You have some fatties' buds.  nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## robinhookes9753145

Ye


BobHasBurgers said:


> Thank You all for your comments!  Always good to receive constructive criticism and general pointers.
> Well this is where this first time grower ends up at this stage.  You can't undo anything to make it right but certainly noted what to do next grow.
> Updates soon.
> 
> View attachment 286142


yes absolutely.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Rosterman, 

Taking what I've been taught by growers online up against my original grow plan, I wouldn't of killed the plant but yield would of been poor.  Then I had to sift through what appeared to be good science vs. BroScience and attempt to choose wisely.  My understanding of the plant's needs and capabilities was way off the mark.  And this being my first grow, I have much to improve upon, and looking forward to fine tuning the effort.  Of all the things I've grown, this amazing plant is the most fascinating to me.   Can't wait to finish drying and curing so I can weigh in and upload a quick smoke sesh.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Forgot to mention that a while back I got 9 clones off current GDP mother plant.  Will select a couple for the next grow when current grow is done in a week.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Nice Job on the clones Look healthy time to repot I bet


----------



## BobHasBurgers

With a week or two left in flower, I currently have the Spiderfarmer SF2000 light set at 85 ish%.  This unit pulls 200W from wall. Of course, they advertised it as equivalent to a 500W HID.  Light is about 15 inches from canopy.  Is the dimmer setting OK or should I raise it to 90%, 95%, 100%?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> With a week or two left in flower, I currently have the Spiderfarmer SF2000 light set at 85 ish%.  This unit pulls 200W from wall. Of course, they advertised it as equivalent to a 500W HID.  Light is about 15 inches from canopy.  Is the dimmer setting OK or should I raise it to 90%, 95%, 100%?


I ran my spider farmer SF2000 at 100% practically the entire veg and flower cycle I started them at about 60% then gave them a little more each night until I was at 100% 3 weeks in veg. My GDP and GG loved it


----------



## gmo

Turning the light up to 100% would not be a bad idea. They look like they have 10-14 days left to me and they'll chunk up some between now and harvesting. 
Do you have a scope to check the trichomes? It's time to start watching them as the plants are close to finishing.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Thank You SubmarineGirl and gmo.  I dialed up the light


----------



## Bubba

SubmarineGirl said:


> I ran my spider farmer SF2000 at 100% practically the entire veg and flower cycle I started them at about 60% then gave them a little more each night until I was at 100% 3 weeks in veg. My GDP and GG loved it


I only turn mine down when they are small, then is 100% at all times.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## BobHasBurgers

Rosterman,

I just smoked a bowl of my newly cured REVOLVER.  Was a freebie seed with photo feminized seeds I ordered.  I grew it alongside the current GDP I have flowering now.

I sat down to catch up on messages and found your suggested music video.  Most familiar tune but never seen the band, singer, or visuals.  With effects of Revolver setting in I resisted nothing and hit play (queasy feeling confirming mistake).  Enjoyed it!  That four minute song ran 17 minutes with bedazzling effects.  I also noticed I learned more of the lyrics!  And might of heard a couple of things never noticed before. Shit, was I just that damned focused?  I mean she says a little more than just ‘Pump The Jams’ ya know.

Regarding the Revolver strain, I believe 80/20 Indica dominant, low 12-15% THC is actually a hit with me.  All I've had available to me has been these hybrids with 20-30% THC levels.  On the day, those levels are kick you in the ass levels.  Been about an hour and I'm noticing that despite being 80% Indica, possibly the lower THC levels cause me to feel slightly uplifted and still no slowing down, drowsy, or couch locked for the evening.  I swore I would never spend money on these lower THC level seeds but I do like this one just as it is.

A nice break.   Thanks.

Here she is!  Revolver - Auto seed from Rocketseeds


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Whole bunch of color changes. The sea of orange/yellow messed with my lens but you get the gist here.   Checked trichomes to find about 30-35% amber.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I cut when I see 30% Trichs at the Bud not sugar leaf 
You are very close


----------



## BobHasBurgers

A couple of members in another forum screaming I'm late and should cut it down...
Target date is Feb 3.


----------



## Airbone

BobHasBurgers said:


> Oh! At the bud and not the leaf?


Yes


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

You are really close.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Bugus_Monkey said:


> You are really close.


So you think Feb 3 is far enough?


----------



## BobHasBurgers

102 days from seed germination, I cut down this beautiful plant.  Following behind her are 9 of her potential GDP clones.   Determined this the best time to cut based on fellow growers average consensus, actual plant age, visual appearance as it progressed, and finally 30%+ ambler trichome development.  I cut plant into 6 main sections.  Two pieces per hanger and into a 2x2x48 tent.  After a full day, hygrometer reads 47RH & 75% F.   Will dry for 10-12 days? Snap test will tell.  Wide mouth large Ball curing jars are ready 
I have no idea what this one plant will yield but once dried and cured I'll follow up with weigh in! No matter the outcome, I'm already very pleased and lucky to get it this far man. 

I've improved lighting for current grow with a second spider farmer light to veg tent for combined pulling 300W in 4x2x60

Updates soon!


----------



## Bubba

Winter here obviously, low humidity. After 5 or 6 days mine was drier than I anticipated. Some was in mid 60s RH once jarred, other parts high 70s. I usually wet trim and thought I would hang dry one, then trim. They hung in 2 x 4 tent, with infinity fan on 1. 40 RH, 68°.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> 102 days from seed germination, I cut down this beautiful plant.  Following behind her are 9 of her potential GDP clones.   Determined this the best time to cut based on fellow growers average consensus, actual plant age, visual appearance as it progressed, and finally 30%+ ambler trichome development.  I cut plant into 6 main sections.  Two pieces per hanger and into a 2x2x48 tent.  After a full day, hygrometer reads 47RH & 75% F.   Will dry for 10-12 days? Snap test will tell.  Wide mouth large Ball curing jars are ready
> I have no idea what this one plant will yield but once dried and cured I'll follow up with weigh in! No matter the outcome, I'm already very pleased and lucky to get it this far man.
> 
> I've improved lighting for current grow with a second spider farmer light to veg tent for combined pulling 300W in 4x2x60
> 
> Updates soon!
> View attachment 287430
> 
> View attachment 287431
> 
> View attachment 287432
> 
> View attachment 287433
> 
> View attachment 287434
> 
> View attachment 287435


Don’t completely rely on the snap test. Look at your buds and feel them Everyday. You don’t want them crunchy watch them everyday and jar them up when they are still a bit spongy. Better to have to take them out of the jar for more drying than put them in to dry. Just finished my first grow also GDP but I could have put them in a day earlier even if they weren’t snapping. Luckily my humidity in the jars have moved up to 60%. I like you also have clones from my first grow in the tent. Good luck with your dry/cure and with your clones


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Thank You for messaging SubmarineGirl.  Nice to learn others attempting and succeeding at GDP for first grow!  Agreed and I'll be drying less time than expected.  Some folks hitting sweet spot within 6 or 7 days then to curing jar. Best to ya and your baby clones!


----------



## boo

don't forget to toss a boveda pack into the jars with the flowers, makes for a better cured flower...I use 62% large packs for 2 liter jars...


----------



## Bubba

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t completely rely on the snap test. Look at your buds and feel them Everyday. You don’t want them crunchy watch them everyday and jar them up when they are still a bit spongy. Better to have to take them out of the jar for more drying than put them in to dry. Just finished my first grow also GDP but I could have put them in a day earlier even if they weren’t snapping. Luckily my humidity in the jars have moved up to 60%. I like you also have clones from my first grow in the tent. Good luck with your dry/cure and with your clones


True. My plant that almost got too dry had stems that didn't yet snap.

 But it is extremely dry now!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> Thank You for messaging SubmarineGirl.  Nice to learn others attempting and succeeding at GDP for first grow!  Agreed and I'll be drying less time than expected.  Some folks hitting sweet spot within 6 or 7 days then to curing jar. Best to ya and your baby clones!


Yes Give them a light squeeze to check the bud everyday. These are my clones. Clones are way different to me. I hope you post your grow along the way so we can compare. Two of the six in the pic will have to go so they are in competition which four get to stay in the tent  will choose at next transplant


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Dry tent coming along OK? I guess.  Day 4 of drying and still spongy.  All of it smelling like hay? Yeah, more on the hay side.  This is not smelling anything like any sort of weed.  ***!?! Hmm...


----------



## bigsur51

smells like hay huh…..alfalfa or clover?….."………………jk



keep drying and curing , the hay smell will disappear when dried and cured properly


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Good to know!  Was nearing the panic button...


----------



## Bubba

Mine usually looses that aroma in the jar as it drops from high 70's to low 60's.  Then the flower's true smell begins breaking through.  

The constant sweat/burp cycle rids the grassy smell.  Unless it is already bone dry....

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> Dry tent coming along OK? I guess.  Day 4 of drying and still spongy.  All of it smelling like hay? Yeah, more on the hay side.  This is not smelling anything like any sort of weed.  ***!?! Hmm...
> 
> 
> View attachment 287658


May GDP has a very mellow smell not at all like the GG#4 I grew with it which had a crazy smell when drying and in the jars when I burn them. The GDP tho does have a milder smell and taste imo. But i would not  call it hay. I think the smell will change after it’s in the jars a couple days.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Thanks for your input SubmarineGirl!  Checked this morning and smell has dissipated a bit.  I watch my hygrometer and that RH likes to drop to 40 % and I turn the humidifier on until it hits 65% then check again in couple of hours and repeat. 
On subject of drying tent RH, who uses a controller to maintain RH when away for a few hours?


----------



## BobHasBurgers

A couple of hours into the adjustment and I'm maintaining steady 53-55RH.  Had to rig the setup with open intake on side of tent and humidifier on floor and set on lowest setting while aimed at intake with circulating carbon filter fan on medium.  The one gallon humidifier can go all day.  Will check hourly to make sure it doesn't go higher but last couple of hours have been a pretty good indicator until next stage of improvement.  Will be sealing off this little closet that holds drying tent and raising closet room RH to 55-60% during drying.  I found the intake is enough to raise RH to 50-55%.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

The whole 60/60 things works if you can get close/maintain.  Unfortunately, I got smoked up and left my jars burping overnight.  Crunchy crunchy but I still have the majority of my smell and it's especially strong when I break it up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> Thanks for your input SubmarineGirl!  Checked this morning and smell has dissipated a bit.  I watch my hygrometer and that RH likes to drop to 40 % and I turn the humidifier on until it hits 65% then check again in couple of hours and repeat.
> On subject of drying tent RH, who uses a controller to maintain RH when away for a few hours?


I did the same thing turning the humidifier off and on on my dry area also cracking the window trying to maintain the 60/60 thing. I also have had good luck raising the humidity in my grow tent by running the humidifier outside the tent in the room with a few vents open on the tent


----------



## BobHasBurgers

For first 2 days, my drying tent had hovered around 40RH/73F, not ideal parameters in or out of tent while drying. Heck, I'd rather keep it simple and do less during the grow. Consensus seems to be 60RH/60ish temp. For those drying with average 60/60, better drying time and certainly less chance of over drying before curing. I'm resolving this humidity issue by sealing off that little closet space with a walkthrough plastic magnetic curtain since its an open space. Whenever RH needs to be adjusted, I'll simply dial in the humidifier and closet space to percentage which takes care of the tent. Parameters are looking great this morning and buds are spongy    All good fun in pursuit of slow and steady drying.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Okay, let's all ugly cry together hollering "It F'n worked! It F'n worked!"
4.3oz./122g. into the jars today. Yes, that hay smell went away last couple of days. Trimmed but I really like a little bit of leaf on my buds so I did. Jars smelling different and much improved! Can't believe I got this far with this first grow but OH SO VERY GRATEFUL! I appreciate everyone's input and suggestions along the way! Ya'll have been very patient with me and rock solid wonderful. Will follow up soon with ongoing curing, upcoming smoke, and next harvest.






Really pleased with size of larger pieces.  Actually, can't believe it's here...

.


----------



## pute

Thinks are looking good in here.  Nice work and great advise.  

I don't like boveda packs.  I still do it the old fashioned way.  Touch a smell.  To me boveda changes the taste.  Just me.  Others swear by them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> Okay, let's all ugly cry together hollering "It F'n worked! It F'n worked!"
> 4.3oz./122g. into the jars today. Yes, that hay smell went away last couple of days. Trimmed but I really like a little bit of leaf on my buds so I did. Jars smelling different and much improved! Can't believe I got this far with this first grow but OH SO VERY GRATEFUL! I appreciate everyone's input and suggestions along the way! Ya'll have been very patient with me and rock solid wonderful. Will follow up soon with ongoing curing, upcoming smoke, and next harvest.
> 
> View attachment 287883
> 
> 
> Really pleased with size of larger pieces.  Actually, can't believe it's here...
> 
> .View attachment 287884


Looks like you did it right. Congratulations let us know how it smokes. Looking forward to you updates


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Had a sample smoke yesterday evening. What began as a light euphoric effect evolved into much more. Initially noticed how smooth and cough free majority of smoke was. Mighty proud at that moment. Really amazed at the smoothness! I was there during the grow and regulated all nutrients and ongoing PPM levels. No junk left in this plant by the time I cut her down. I wondered if it was all I would feel since I grew it myself. At the moment I was still doubting myself and the quality of weed I had grown. That was 2 hits off a little one hitter pipe.

Immediately decided it was best and certainly time to break out the wide bottom decanter style water pipe pictured below! Packed a 14mm bowl and smoked away. Starts with a euphoric mental high. I knew it was Indica dominant so wasn't sure how long any minor Sativa effects would last before the couch lock if any. Remember, I was still doubting the quality. The head high was as strong as anything else I've smoked recently (mostly indica dominant strains) but much longer!

A potent head to toe high. Sat down to catch up on Season 3 Episode ? of TV series 'High Maintenance'. Yeah, I'm still trying to finish that show. I'm a busy guy ya know and terrible at finishing any series in reasonable time. Haven't even started 'Game of Thrones' yet. Did I make some of you scream with that? Yep.

The head and body high progressed into a strong comfortably numb paradise. This was a strong sensation folks. Then a voracious munchies apatite! OMFG! Went through remaining half a Family pack of Oreos leaving three or four to feel better about myself. Followed by 2 boiled eggs in the fridge. Followed by microwaved slice of Lasagna. Chased all of it down with fruit punch, Coca Cola, and Bubbly Cucumber water. These were the fun foods that were immediately within my reach at the time. Remember, I had doubts that I would get stoned.

Next, I wanted to lay in bed watching YouTube TV and YouTube in general. Laying there I tuned into several subscription channels and found myself in and out of consciousness. Very comfortable and rested. Slept like a log. Woke up this morning at 4:30 am fully charged and ready to start my day! No hangover or drowsiness. Any minor aches or early morning difficulties gone. Sprang out of bed fully rested unlike any over the counter nightime sleep aids which leave me groggy for half the morning.

I am humbled and amazed! Just in the last year, I've sampled some 15 different strains from suppliers.

I don't want to say this here or anywhere, but this first grow is some of the best fuckin' weed I've ever smoked. Kicked my butt for remainder of the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank You GDP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the result of a cannabis community coming together to help a first time grower. I was there when asking the questions and seeking advice and directive on what to do next at every stage of grow. I was there sorting through advice and finding what fit me best. We were all there when it came time to cut here down, dry, and now curing.

Thank You all for helping and teaching me achieve these results!

Next generation lining up now. Had these seedling and GDP clones going in another small grow tent while I finished my first GDP plant. Trying to calculate (with nothing going wrong) from seed, when to start growing or cloning for next rotation was not easy for this first time grower. I figured I can always get rid of a plant or two vs. not having enough and waiting for plants to grow. These seedlings include:
Grand Daddy Purple (clones), White Widow, Bubba Kush, Jack herer, Mendo Purp, and Blue Dream.

Really focusing on getting that Jack herer going with it's Sativa dominant effects.
From Leafy:
"Jack Herer, also known as "JH," "The Jack," "Premium Jack," and "Platinum Jack" is a sativa-dominant marijuana strain that has gained as much renown as its namesake, the marijuana activist and author of The Emperor Wears No Clothes. Combining a Hazehybrid with a Northern Lights #5 and Shiva Skunk cross, Sensi Seeds created Jack Herer hoping to capture both cerebral elevation and heavy resin production. Its rich genetic background gives rise to several different variations of Jack Herer, each phenotype bearing its own unique features and effects. However, consumers typically describe this 55% sativa hybrid as blissful, clear-headed, and creative.

Jack Herer was created in the Netherlands in the mid-1990s, where it was later distributed by Dutch pharmacies as a recognized medical-grade strain. Since then, this spicy, pine-scented strain has taken home numerous awards for its quality and potency. Many breeders have attempted to cultivate this staple strain themselves in sunny or Mediterranean climates, and indoor growers should wait 50 to 70 days for Jack Herer to flower."

No matter what direction we take with next grow, updates coming soon!






These seedlings include:
Grand Daddy Purple (clones), White Widow, Bubba Kush, Jack herer, Mendo Purp, and Blue Dream. Why so many? I know! I figured some wouldn't germinate while others might die or just bad quality and not moving forward with it/them. Well, everyone made it and soon to be repotted.

THCtalk banned me for too many plants. Had to remove picture of clones/seedlings as the dozen plants in a tray exceeded the "too many plants" rule. There is no cash cropping here folks.

Updates coming soon!


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> Had a sample smoke yesterday evening. What began as a light euphoric effect evolved into much more. Initially noticed how smooth and cough free majority of smoke was. Mighty proud at that moment. Really amazed at the smoothness! I was there during the grow and regulated all nutrients and ongoing PPM levels. No junk left in this plant by the time I cut her down. I wondered if it was all I would feel since I grew it myself. At the moment I was still doubting myself and the quality of weed I had grown. That was 2 hits off a little one hitter pipe.
> 
> Immediately decided it was best and certainly time to break out the wide bottom decanter style water pipe pictured below! Packed a 14mm bowl and smoked away. Starts with a euphoric mental high. I knew it was Indica dominant so wasn't sure how long any minor Sativa effects would last before the couch lock if any. Remember, I was still doubting the quality. The head high was as strong as anything else I've smoked recently (mostly indica dominant strains) but much longer!
> 
> A potent head to toe high. Sat down to catch up on Season 3 Episode ? of TV series 'High Maintenance'. Yeah, I'm still trying to finish that show. I'm a busy guy ya know and terrible at finishing any series in reasonable time. Haven't even started 'Game of Thrones' yet. Did I make some of you scream with that? Yep.
> 
> The head and body high progressed into a strong comfortably numb paradise. This was a strong sensation folks. Then a voracious munchies apatite! OMFG! Went through remaining half a Family pack of Oreos leaving three or four to feel better about myself. Followed by 2 boiled eggs in the fridge. Followed by microwaved slice of Lasagna. Chased all of it down with fruit punch, Coca Cola, and Bubbly Cucumber water. These were the fun foods that were immediately within my reach at the time. Remember, I had doubts that I would get stoned.
> 
> Next, I wanted to lay in bed watching YouTube TV and YouTube in general. Laying there I tuned into several subscription channels and found myself in and out of consciousness. Very comfortable and rested. Slept like a log. Woke up this morning at 4:30 am fully charged and ready to start my day! No hangover or drowsiness. Any minor aches or early morning difficulties gone. Sprang out of bed fully rested unlike any over the counter nightime sleep aids which leave me groggy for half the morning.
> 
> I am humbled and amazed! Just in the last year, I've sampled some 15 different strains from suppliers.
> 
> I don't want to say this here or anywhere, but this first grow is some of the best fuckin' weed I've ever smoked. Kicked my butt for remainder of the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You GDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of a cannabis community coming together to help a first time grower. I was there when asking the questions and seeking advice and directive on what to do next at every stage of grow. I was there sorting through advice and finding what fit me best. We were all there when it came time to cut here down, dry, and now curing.
> 
> Thank You all for helping and teaching me achieve these results!
> 
> Next generation lining up now. Had these seedling and GDP clones going in another small grow tent while I finished my first GDP plant. Trying to calculate (with nothing going wrong) from seed, when to start growing or cloning for next rotation was not easy for this first time grower. I figured I can always get rid of a plant or two vs. not having enough and waiting for plants to grow. These seedlings include:
> Grand Daddy Purple (clones), White Widow, Bubba Kush, Jack herer, Mendo Purp, and Blue Dream.
> 
> Really focusing on getting that Jack herer going with it's Sativa dominant effects.
> From Leafy:
> "Jack Herer, also known as "JH," "The Jack," "Premium Jack," and "Platinum Jack" is a sativa-dominant marijuana strain that has gained as much renown as its namesake, the marijuana activist and author of The Emperor Wears No Clothes. Combining a Hazehybrid with a Northern Lights #5 and Shiva Skunk cross, Sensi Seeds created Jack Herer hoping to capture both cerebral elevation and heavy resin production. Its rich genetic background gives rise to several different variations of Jack Herer, each phenotype bearing its own unique features and effects. However, consumers typically describe this 55% sativa hybrid as blissful, clear-headed, and creative.
> 
> Jack Herer was created in the Netherlands in the mid-1990s, where it was later distributed by Dutch pharmacies as a recognized medical-grade strain. Since then, this spicy, pine-scented strain has taken home numerous awards for its quality and potency. Many breeders have attempted to cultivate this staple strain themselves in sunny or Mediterranean climates, and indoor growers should wait 50 to 70 days for Jack Herer to flower."
> 
> No matter what direction we take with next grow, updates coming soon!
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> 
> These seedlings include:
> Grand Daddy Purple (clones), White Widow, Bubba Kush, Jack herer, Mendo Purp, and Blue Dream. Why so many? I know! I figured some wouldn't germinate while others might die or just bad quality and not moving forward with it/them. Well, everyone made it and soon to be repotted.
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> 
> 
> Updates coming soon!


I have that same Grav piece. Get an angled ash catcher, it will keep it much easier to clean.

If you have trouble cleaning the short tube below bowl, I have a trick that cleans it well.

The ash catcher will keep it all clean and easy rinse with hot water, 90% alch and epsome salts.

Really like their large upright bubbler as well, it will need a straight ash catcher.

Now get some everclear and make you some qwet.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

I use grav's "three pinch bowl" quite a bit, sort of like a smaller one hit, but had 3 points of glass where a screen would go, so less ash stuff flys through.

Ps. You will love the Bubba kush
Bubba


----------



## Steve1

I use to use Boveda packs when I first started. I'm like Pute, touch and smell. Just jarred up 4 oz of Alien OG and 5 oz of Gelato


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Bubba, That entire brand of glass has kept my attention well.  I also have the smaller 10 mm bowl.  Lately been enjoying their spoon pipe in amber. 

Steve1, I had the 62% Boveda in my shopping cart for months and decided against them for same reasons mentioned.  I've since then sealed off a small closet/dry room with humidifier/hygrometer where I can raise and maintain that 60% when jars are burped.


----------



## Bubba

If I can't get clear, I get their lavender. Sounds silly, but extremely clear. Being able to see the smoke helps me prevent over toke and coughing fit.

Bubba


----------



## BobHasBurgers

That's what I don't get about the darker see nothing glass!  Despite controlling your own breathe and intake, I need to see the smoke to prevent over doing it. 
I've acquired a clear light yellow and clear spoon as well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Glass is all I ever use.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I need a new dependable PPM meter!  Originally had BlueLab Truncheon PPM meter and sent it back after breaking on 3rd use!  Sent that one back to Amazon and never using that brand again as it has to be shipped to Zurich!  Then I bought the MegaMeter PPM + PH meter.  The PPM meter is reading whacked.   Had to water today with Nutes and just went half the dose on everything till I get a new meter to gauge where I'm at with PPM reading.  Any suggestions on next meter?


----------



## Airbone

This cheap ass one from Amazon has been great for me for over a year.
I am surprised that blue lab didn’t work for you though.
I have a blue lab ph meter that has been bulletproof.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Airbone,
I love my Bluelab PH meter.  It was the BlueLab Truncheon PPM that lasted a couple of uses before it went bonkers on the lights.  I will be keeping Bluelab PH moving forward despite price.    Found the TDS&EC meter pictured on Amazonia.   Thanks!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Recently purchased a cheaper PPM meter and decided to purchase another BlueLab Truncheon PPM meter stick.  It was suggested I might of had a defective unit and if it were to go bad again, I'll be returning via Amazon.  Interesting how the market mostly offers cheap inaccurate ppm meters (questionable readings and short life span) OR an expensive unit via BlueLab or similar company and product quality. 
For example, with PH meters, you have a wide range of choices from GH PH up/down kits for $15 to thousands of $ for electronic meters.  Within that range of PH meters you still have mid range price point say $65 to $100 for BlueLab PH meter. 
With that out of the way, time to move on to the next grow!  I have several things in Veg right now and will create a new post for each strain.


----------



## bombtombadil

BobHasBurgers said:


> Whole bunch of color changes. The sea of orange/yellow messed with my lens but you get the gist here.   Checked trichomes to find about 30-35% amber.
> 
> 
> View attachment 287094
> View attachment 287095
> View attachment 287096




Dam, now that's a bud, even I know that ! Looking good.

I posted a thread, "I don't know what a bud is". With your plant, I don't have this problem. That's a BUD !


----------



## bombtombadil

boo said:


> don't forget to toss a boveda pack into the jars with the flowers, makes for a better cured flower...I use 62% large packs for 2 liter jars...



Man, my curing buds were smelling great until I tossed a Boveda 62 pack in, I'm not sure why, but all of the beautiful smell disappeared in one night with the pack. I took it out and after a few days the smell came back...

I've heard others say the same thing, but I didn't believe it.

I'll use them on dispensary purchased buds and my cigars, but wont use them on any of my buds again. Dammit ! I like the idea too...


----------



## BobHasBurgers

That first run was a lot of fun complete with ongoing self imposed dramatic anticipation.  Yielded 3 oz. cured of over the top deliciousness.  From original mother plant I'm now in week 1 flower with her clones, one Black Widow, and one Jack Herer.  Will add link below to new topic for that grow here soon.


----------



## Bubba

bombtombadil said:


> Man, my curing buds were smelling great until I tossed a Boveda 62 pack in, I'm not sure why, but all of the beautiful smell disappeared in one night with the pack. I took it out and after a few days the smell came back...
> 
> I've heard others say the same thing, but I didn't believe it.
> 
> I'll use them on dispensary purchased buds and my cigars, but wont use them on any of my buds again. Dammit ! I like the idea too...


I have heard that from others, but not noticed it my self. I only use them once humidity drops below 62%. Maybe that's why I haven't? I don't know. I have some OG Kush approaching one year, it's had 62% Bonaveda for at least half that time, opening jar still very  nice.

A thumb...I thought my phone flipped me off.
I must have this on auto pic or something.

Bubba


----------



## bombtombadil

Bubba said:


> I have heard that from others, but not noticed it my self. I only use them once humidity drops below 62%. Maybe that's why I haven't? I don't know. I have some OG Kush approaching one year, it's had 62% Bonaveda for at least half that time, opening jar still very  nice.
> 
> A thumb...I thought my phone flipped me off.
> I must have this on auto pic or something.
> 
> Bubba



I think your right. They are better at giving moisture than taking it away. I would use them once my buds dry to around 60% RH or so.

I quit smoking for a few years due to a job and kept two ounces of weed for 3 years using boveda packs. The weed was still smokeable after all that time. They do work, I just have a feeling when they absorb moisture, they might be taking good things away from the weed.

Funny, I have a cigar collection and use RH beads (65RH). I'm surprised nobody on the cannabis forums has ever mentioned them. They work great and cost a hell of a lot less than Boveda packs. They can also be reused.

Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Looking really good. You got some good buds there


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> Dry tent coming along OK? I guess.  Day 4 of drying and still spongy.  All of it smelling like hay? Yeah, more on the hay side.  This is not smelling anything like any sort of weed.  ***!?! Hmm...
> 
> 
> View attachment 287658


That’s exactly what I said when my GDP was drying. Smelled really wild like no reefer I ever smelled. Not like herb at all I thought. Smells really great in the jar when you go for a sample tho and smokes even nicer 
wait wait, did you say hay? Mine did not smell at all like hay


----------



## BobHasBurgers

UPDATE:
Just finished 3rd week of flower for second grow. I flipped several GDP clones from original first grow plant.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Within this second grow I'm also growing a couple of other strains including this White Widow.


----------



## Bubba

After curing, my GDP jars smell grapey sweet, but that indica spice/hash/sandalwood in background.

Sometimes jarred weed smells a little grassy early on, but it all that will be gone after cure

Bubba


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Fattening up a bit.  Flower week Fivish... GDP clones, White Widow, Bubba Kush, and Jack Herer!  Narrowing down my preferred strains.  During this second grow attempt I noticed I haven't written down every maintenance detail.  Paying close attention to the weight of pots and days between watering.  Also intentionally reduced the percentage of nutes as first grow had heavy PPM runoff.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Looking good Bob thanx for posting


----------



## BobHasBurgers

White Widow


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Sneek a peek through vent this morning.  Some colors are fading as I near end of week 7 ish...


----------



## bombtombadll

BobHasBurgers said:


> Sneek a peek through vent this morning.  Some colors are fading as I near end of week 7 ish...
> 
> View attachment 294581




Nice grow! You gotta love Spiderfarmer for the money....


----------



## pute

GOOD JOB!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

pute said:


> GOOD JOB!


Thank You Pute!  Great seeing ya again.  Hope all is well with ya.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Bubba said:


> If I can't get clear, I get their lavender. Sounds silly, but extremely clear. Being able to see the smoke helps me prevent over toke and coughing fit.
> 
> Bubba



Right!  Who the heck can really tell what's going on in there when the glass is everything but clear and full of bells and whistles...


----------



## BobHasBurgers

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes Give them a light squeeze to check the bud everyday. These are my clones. Clones are way different to me. I hope you post your grow along the way so we can compare. Two of the six in the pic will have to go so they are in competition which four get to stay in the tent  will choose at next transplantView attachment 287522


They may appear different to you but as they are in picture, looking great!  I didn't notice any physical difference in my GDP clones but these clones are producing more than the mother plant! My current GDP clones have proper colas forming on them this time!  Maybe I'm improving having watered less, used less nutrients, measuring run off water PPM and PH, adding a little molasses to nutes as well.


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> Fattening up a bit.  Flower week Fivish... GDP clones, White Widow, Bubba Kush, and Jack Herer!  Narrowing down my preferred strains.  During this second grow attempt I noticed I haven't written down every maintenance detail.  Paying close attention to the weight of pots and days between watering.  Also intentionally reduced the percentage of nutes as first grow had heavy PPM runoff.
> 
> View attachment 293421
> View attachment 293422


Wait until weeks 7 and 8.......these things will swell swell swell....really begins to get big in a hurry.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

bombtombadll said:


> Nice grow! You gotta love Spiderfarmer for the money....


You said it!  "For the money" you do gotta love Spiderfarmer.  I mean running a 2x4 at home for personal use doesn't allow me to go hog wild on space, gadgets, and lighting.  I figured for the limited foot print these lights will serve us well until the next lighting miracle comes along.  I just know I'd be killing it if I could run some higher wattage with proper space and ventilation.


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> Right!  Who the heck can really tell what's going on in there when the glass is everything but clear and full of bells and whistles...


If pipes internals too complicated without easy and complete disassembly, impossible to clean.

Bubba


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Bubba said:


> Wait until weeks 7 and 8.......these things will swell swell swell....really begins to get big in a hurry.


Howdy Bubba!  
Thank You for messaging.  I hear you on waiting into wks 7 & 8 to assess the plants.  First grow got chopped too early I feel and will now obey the plant signs regarding pistils, fade, and trichomes. Will post pics at week 8 so we can all have a vote


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> You said it!  "For the money" you do gotta love Spiderfarmer.  I mean running a 2x4 at home for personal use doesn't allow me to go hog wild on space, gadgets, and lighting.  I figured for the limited foot print these lights will serve us well until the next lighting miracle comes along.  I just know I'd be killing it if I could run some higher wattage with proper space and ventilation.


For personal use, a 2x4 is fine.  Once I got a stash up, its what I typically use while finding things I want a bunch of, or raising seeds etc.  I have 2  2x4 and 1 4x4, but i 2x4 for maintaining stash is fine for me. Easy to pull 10-12 oz, I have pushed 15.5 as a maximum effort, required a lot of plant tweeking and trimming, 5 dos si dos in 5  five gallon pots.  To get a couple more oz, was a lot of effort...... 12 is easy.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> Howdy Bubba!
> Thank You for messaging.  I hear you on waiting into wks 7 & 8 to assess the plants.  First grow got chopped too early I feel and will now obey the plant signs regarding pistils, fade, and trichomes. Will post pics at week 8 so we can all have a vote


Oh, I'm just saying they swell during weeks 7 and 8 like crazy.  All that bulk you are starting to get is pistols sticking out of Caylex, piling on top of each other.  Usually during weeks 7 and 8 these littlemparts swell to twice their size, adding hard bulk to indica strain buds.  They will more likely than not still be needing a couple more weeks for proper amber.

when in doubt, two more weeks...

bubba


----------



## bombtombadll

BobHasBurgers said:


> You said it!  "For the money" you do gotta love Spiderfarmer.  I mean running a 2x4 at home for personal use doesn't allow me to go hog wild on space, gadgets, and lighting.  I figured for the limited foot print these lights will serve us well until the next lighting miracle comes along.  I just know I'd be killing it if I could run some higher wattage with proper space and ventilation.



Money spent on SF-1000, 100 bucks. (sale). Herb harvested so far, 4.0 ounces very good weed. (not including trim) Price of Weed in N. Va area 300/z.= money very well spent! Electricity? If I turn one light off in my house and run the SF-1000, I break even. 97 watts is almost nothing. I'm on grow three now, and in a year, I will have saved well over a thousand dollars easily.

Spiderfarmer has made weed almost completely free for me! And my weed is not all dried popcorn like the dispenseries ! Life is good.

Now if only I can figure out how to fit one of the new bar style Spiderfarmers into my cabinet....I'll be giving weed away for free with one of those !

The SF-1000 provides all the weed I could ever want for personal use. I love it. (Note: one of my goals is to get over three ounces of top bud off a single plant and 100 watts of power. I know it can be done, I'm a newbie and am getting close. A little more experience and I got it !)

Your grow looks great man, I gotta try GDP,maybe next, its Durban Poison time now.


----------



## bombtombadll

deleted...


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I pulled out a cheap loupe and took pics! This is the best I can do with a cheap $10 Jeff Bezos dot com marvel and iPhone. All pics of buds only and not the lower fan leaves as I did in my first grow.  Attached photos below.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

It's watering time.  Last watering had 700 ppm runoff water so I added no nutrients.  I'll be going with ph balanced water only for next 10-14 days as plants near end of flower.  Among the nutrients used in this grow is Cana boost for flowering stage.  My question is can I add my Canna boost and nothing else to the ph balanced water?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Those pictures turned out pretty good With your loop and camera. How long have your GDP been in flower. My last crop took 10 weeks. My current GDP are starting their week 7 today


----------



## Bubba

I think I went 9 weeks with mine. 15.5 oz from 2x4 and Mars Hydro SP3000.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I got about 12 oz. Didn’t weigh it I guess I should have but it filled 6 qt jars. I have spider farmer 2x4 with SF2000


----------



## Bubba

Beats the poo out of prices from dispenceries and the black market!


----------



## Bubba

SubmarineGirl said:


> I got about 12 oz. Didn’t weigh it I guess I should have but it filled 6 qt jars. I have spider farmer 2x4 with SF2000


12 is typical for 2x4. I need to build one of those hydro deals GMO uses.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those pictures turned out pretty good With your loop and camera. How long have your GDP been in flower. My last crop took 10 weeks. My current GDP are starting their week 7 today



Just finished week 8 and looking forward to next two weeks!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Decided to continue feeding as I'll need to go another two weeks.  That would put it between 9-10 weeks and GDP is approximately 9 to 10 week flower time.  We'll see what she looks like then.  This morning I swear I saw more weight on them!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

SubmarineGirl said:


> I got about 12 oz. Didn’t weigh it I guess I should have but it filled 6 qt jars. I have spider farmer 2x4 with SF2000



Outstanding!  What a fantastic yield.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

One of my top heavy GDP colas was falling over. "I bring so many bud gifts I can't stand upright".  Very nice problem to have.  I had seen this in other grow journals and wondered if mine would ever get that large.   It happened!  Today I gently tied a soft support elastic thread on the branch and up to ceiling support.  THIS DID NOT HAPPEN ON MY FIRST GROW! In fact, this second grow doing much better!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Into week 10 of flower for these GDP clones, Bubba Kush, and White Widow. I'm guessing that I'm getting close.  Maybe another week but those pistils are still hanging around in large numbers.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Within current grow tent is this White Widow.  I think this one is getting closer...


----------



## ness

Nice pictures.  White Widow looks ripe.  Happy smoking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Looks like it’s just about done right. I’m watching mine everyday now some amber so I’ll be drying with you I think. What kind of smell ate you getting?


----------



## BobHasBurgers

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like it’s just about done right. I’m watching mine everyday now some amber so I’ll be drying with you I think. What kind of smell ate you getting?



SubmarineGirl, the White Widow is earthy and spicy.  The GDP has a fruity scent at times.  Both are sticky to the touch for sure.
I think I'm chopping the White Widow today May 9th.


----------



## Dr. Albert

White Widow looks amazing! , *Any change in the California cultivation license. ???*
Any change against this - How to get a cultivation license in California in 2022


----------



## BobHasBurgers

@Dr. Albert, Thank You for your input.  It's my first White Widow and I should of known she'd do great having noticed the aggressive growth from seed!
As for CA cultivation license, I don't live in CA but very interesting information!  Thanks!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I chopped White Widow today. Wet trimmed and fingers would not separate just halfway through the plant. Soapy water didn't help and had to use Iso Alcohol couple of times to keep going - OMG! This is what happens when you grow to bona fide maturity. This shit is going to be deadly for smoke - can’t wait to try it. Put her into drying tent for now. Follow up soon.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I hope I didn’t screw this plant up. A member in another forum said the plant was no where near maturity, chopped way to early at 10 weeks, and it was not fed properly. If this guy is right then this plant goes in the trash. This plant is supposed to average 7-9 weeks flower and I went 10ish. Pistils gone or red, trichomes turning amber, and plant changed colors toward the end. Very frustrating trying to dial in the right chop time with so many online peanut galleries screaming chop now vs. wait another 6 years plus Cal mag!


----------



## oldfogey8

No need to trash the plant. Breeders like to hype up short flowering times to sell seeds. A plant is ready to harvest when it is ready to harvest. If you harvest early, you get smaller yield and a more energetic buzz. If you harvest late, you get higher yield with a more couch lock buzz. Just see how your buds affect you and learn from that for your next grow.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

We're putzing along with this GDP. This plant was watered just yesterday. First grow (mother plant) was good but chopped too early at 102 days from seed. This one I have no idea while some tell me if was ready a week ago and others say not quite ready. I've only recently learned and been paying more attention
to pistils changing colors no matter what week I'm on. Captured some trich pics below.


 .


----------



## BobHasBurgers

oldfogey8 said:


> No need to trash the plant. Breeders like to hype up short flowering times to sell seeds. A plant is ready to harvest when it is ready to harvest.



Hello @oldfogey8! 
You mention that a plant is ready to harvest WHEN IT IS READY TO HARVEST.   While I'm on my second grow, I've readjusted my ridiculous expectations (particularly seed seller's hyped up flower time) to pay attention to the plant first and foremost.  Thank You.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

My GDP is on its 10 th week of flower. No amber on the buds but the sugar leaves do have amber. one plant in the tent was harvested last week. Don’t know if those last three will ever get done…


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> My GDP is on its 10 th week of flower. No amber on the buds but the sugar leaves do have amber. one plant in the tent was harvested last week. Don’t know if those last three will ever get done…


I grew something called Buckeye Purple a long time ago. The trichomes turned purple which for a while I mistook for amber…


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> Into week 10 of flower for these GDP clones, Bubba Kush, and White Widow. I'm guessing that I'm getting close.  Maybe another week but those pistils are still hanging around in large numbers.
> View attachment 295916
> View attachment 295917
> View attachment 295918
> View attachment 295919


Pistols won't tell the story. Get a gander at the tric color. My GDP went 10 weeks, still not 30% amber, but starting. Ripping a bud open revealed more amber inside. You should be close.

Seems like I usually get a late flush of pistols, love to see them...there is more swelling to come!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Bubba said:


> Pistols won't tell the story. Get a gander at the tric color. My GDP went 10 weeks, still not 30% amber, but starting. Ripping a bud open revealed more amber inside. You should be close.
> 
> Seems like I usually get a late flush of pistols, love to see them...there is more swelling to come!
> 
> Bubba


My GDP is starting week 11. one plant was ready last week but was the runt of the four. Been checking I have amber on the sugar leaves but not on the buds yet. Seems to me taking forever. What do you mean ripping a bud open to reveal more amber?  Would there be more inside the bud that outside?


----------



## Hippie420

BobHasBurgers said:


> I hope I didn’t screw this plant up. A member in another forum said the plant was no where near maturity, chopped way to early at 10 weeks, and it was not fed properly. If this guy is right then this plant goes in the trash. This plant is supposed to average 7-9 weeks flower and I went 10ish. Pistils gone or red, trichomes turning amber, and plant changed colors toward the end. Very frustrating trying to dial in the right chop time with so many online peanut galleries screaming chop now vs. wait another 6 years plus Cal mag!


If you go to toss that plant in the trash, toss it in MY trash! Looking pretty good to me.
Remember that there's no rule that says you have to harvest the entire plant at once, either. All buds don't develop at the same rate. I've taken top colas and left the rest to fatten up and mature for a week or two longer.
If you seriously washed the resins off your hands, you wasted one of the nicest treats a trimmer gets, finger hash. Rub your fingers together and you'll see it'll come of in balls. Good stuff, and you don't have to dry it to smoke it.


----------



## oldfogey8

Finger and scissor hash almost make trimming worth it. Almost… I hate trimming. Used to enjoy it. Now it is a chore…


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> I chopped White Widow today. Wet trimmed and fingers would not separate just halfway through the plant. Soapy water didn't help and had to use Iso Alcohol couple of times to keep going - OMG! This is what happens when you grow to bona fide maturity. This shit is going to be deadly for smoke - can’t wait to try it. Put her into drying tent for now. Follow up soon.


Oh man, that sticky is for killer scissor/finger hash!


----------



## Hippie420

*BobHasBurgers*
Make sure to pic out your best bud pic and enter the Bud of the Month Contest. If you win, you get the cute little banner under your name, the love and admiration of your peers, and Hopper swears that your man parts automatically get bigger.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Bubba said:


> Oh man, that sticky is for killer scissor/finger hash!



Here's a video clip of my fingers! Haha.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I really need to wrap up this thread as it went from first time grower to Mother plant and clone babies.  These plants couldn't even stand on their own anymore.  Chopped it all down after going longer than the first grow.  Will update dry weight and pics soon!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

We hung it for an hour and I went ahead and threw this out as well.  Really strong scents though!  Couple of experienced growers agreed these needed at least another 3 weeks pushing them into week 15 flower.  I do believe with at least 3 more wks to go, it would of been shit to smoke at this stage anyway.  Autoflowers are looking more and more attractive.  I had been so opposed to autos that I don't even know what strains are available.   Any suggestions from experienced Auto growers message me with your easy to grow favorites!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Looks like some good buds to me. Hope they are perfect


----------



## oldfogey8

You threw that out?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

BobHasBurgers said:


> We hung it for an hour and I went ahead and threw this out as well.  Really strong scents though!  Couple of experienced growers agreed these needed at least another 3 weeks pushing them into week 15 flower.  I do believe with at least 3 more wks to go, it would of been shit to smoke at this stage anyway.  Autoflowers are looking more and more attractive.  I had been so opposed to autos that I don't even know what strains are available.   Any suggestions from experienced Auto growers message me with your easy to grow favorites!
> 
> View attachment 296909
> View attachment 296910


What do you mean by throw it out BB?


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> What do you mean by throw it out BB?


Right?


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Gave it away...

Just ran out of my first run of purchased seeds from Rocketseeds (Dotcom)
Since I started my first grow October of last year, I practiced on a few plants.
Unsure what direction to take in regards to growing, what seeds to order next, and what I'll do different on next grow.
Currently germinating some Jack H and today a Cereal Milk seed popped. Not sure if the Mendo B clone will make it.
Here's a pic of Cereal Milk grown from a seed I found in an 1/8th I bought a while back. I have no idea what will come of this plant but will try to help it along. Back to the seed providers, I'm guessing I should place an order with Humboldt? A real authority that's been around for a while? Any suggestions? Thank You in advance


----------



## MechaniMan

We need the drooling emoji, lol


----------



## BobHasBurgers

My comment "threw this one out" had some picturing a dumpster of sorts. I've responded elsewhere and pasting response here:

*I gave it away. In good hands to dry/cure and will sample later. There was a lot of flower! Will get dry weight, off branches, before curing. While we've been a cancer patient household for last six years, I know others in similar treatment who benefit from it.  *

From another forum and same discussion:
Howdy Blueberrymilkshake! Thank You for believing in me and I BELIEVE IN YOU AND YOUR SAGE ADVICE. Third grow will be in oven until it's frickin' done. Not even setting up seedlings for next veg tent while next grow moves into flower. I will not be rushed or distracted by anything at all. Will post those strains on another thread once plants are in flower. Will add link here when it's posted. And we're gonna ride and drive, like we stole that big ole' F***n' Princess Ganja Patience bus right down the middle of that desert highway!  And that's what's gonna happen here. Will return in a few weeks with greenery pics.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I forgot to mention these in the corner.  
So there was four different strain plants that wouldn't fit into the 4x2 when I began my second grow. And I have two little ones outside with buds growing! And I don't know how to grow this plant outdoors! Just going to roll with it for now. I guess I can post pics of those two outdoor plants later. The four seedlings include:

(1) Mendo Purp I grew from seed which I pulled from a bud!
(1) Blue Dream grown from seed (Rocketseeds dot com)
(1) Jack Herer (Rocketseeds dot com)
(1) White Widow (Rocketseeds dot com)

I transplanted them into 1 Gal. pots and kept them there into flower. I figured I'd be finding out how good/bad 1 Gal. pot would yield me. I knew it was going to be impossible to do with those plants what I did with my 5 and 7 gal pots but I had nowhere else to put them but in my second and final 2x2 with 100 w. spider farmer. Results were OK given smaller growing space and lighting but a lot of TLC. Let's push these along! I would like to succeed at this little bunch of plants as I would like to experience Blue Dream and White Widow for the first time using my own home grown. Would also be nice to see that Mendo P finish well (although smaller yield) as I smoked the bud that seed came from  Enjoy the pics in order above.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

My germinating seedlings brought surprises today May 18th. Looks like my third grow, of four plants, will include the following seedlings assuming none lost:

(3) Gorilla Glue #4 (Rocketseeds)
(1) Mendo Breath (Seed plucked from another bud back in March and saved until now. Just popped May 18th!) This seed has Seymour all over it! I mean its aggressive growth and size!  
(1) Cereal Milk (Seed plucked from another bud!) 
(1) Jack herer (Rocketseeds)


----------



## BobHasBurgers

A member in another forum suggested I throw out all these little ones grown from bud seeds. I'm so new to this and so ignorant of genetics its frustrating but a genuine adventure for me. He thought I took the seeds from my own plants and suggested they were hermies. The seeds were taken from a 1/2 oz. baggy of flower. Although I'm moving into my third grow, I've never had anyone say any of my countless number of photos had hermie plants. So apparently even this Mendo P below is a no go and must go!


----------



## CrashMagnet

Personally, I'm convinced the belief that hermie seeds only produce hermies is a myth propagated by those who never grow hermie seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8

Hermies will smoke fine. I have had them and smoked them but never used the seeds. I wouldn’t ‘toss’ them. Just grow them out, harvest them and enjoy them. Use the seeds if you want but genetics are what they are. To me, it isn’t worth spending the time to grow a seed that may have a predisposition to hermie. If you want seeds to grow with, you can always buy some ‘regs’(not feminized) and grow out a male with your females. You will get more seeds than you could ever use. Some people are even kind enough to gift ‘reg’ seeds. I am one of those that grew out a male and now I have thousands of seeds. Mine are crosses of plants I really liked and hopefully the offspring will be nice as well. Some of the seeds are growing now. Results will come in 3-6 months on how I did.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Until I have space to play and gamble with, going to stay away from the hermie seeds, for now, no matter how attractive. I have limited space to be taking that much risk. And with my limited space (2x2 and 2x4 tent) I can't be messin' too much with genetics. Sticking to quality feminized photos for now. 
Thank You for your help!


----------



## RosterMan

I had a herm produce seeds once (a lot) and I saved and grew them out
Every one of them were females


----------



## oldfogey8

TheBlackHydra said:


> I had a herm produce seeds once (a lot) and I saved and grew them out
> Every one of them were females


Any hermies in the bunch?


----------



## RosterMan

oldfogey8 said:


> Any hermies in the bunch?


I never found any but did notice a few Nanners on some not a lot and no seeds at harvest


----------



## oldfogey8

TheBlackHydra said:


> I never found any but did notice a few Nanners on some not a lot and no seeds at harvest


If they throw ‘nanners late in flower, I believe you are unlikely to see seeds(it takes time to grow seeds from a pollinated flower)but a female plant with ‘nanners is a hermie by definition. I am glad you didn’t get seeded. My hermies were due to light leaks caused by my frickin’ cats climbing my tent. I did get seeds. Not like a fully pollinated plant but there were seeds. Still smoked nicely. The plants may have been inclined to hermie because another strain I had in the same tent did not hermie though it was a more tested line(Mimosa vs Mendo Cookie freebie seeds).


----------



## RosterMan

oldfogey8 said:


> If they throw ‘nanners late in flower, I believe you are unlikely to see seeds(it takes time to grow seeds from a pollinated flower)but a female plant with ‘nanners is a hermie by definition. I am glad you didn’t get seeded. My hermies were due to light leaks caused by my frickin’ cats climbing my tent. I did get seeds. Not like a fully pollinated plant but there were seeds. Still smoked nicely. The plants may have been inclined to hermie because another strain I had in the same tent did not hermie though it was a more tested line(Mimosa vs Mendo Cookie freebie seeds).


Yes It was in my learning days and I actually still have a bunch of them seeds 
I screw around from time to time and pop en until flower and still all female
They smoke nice too, put me right to sleep if I grow them out fully to the end.
The naners I use to pull with tweezers now no more either .


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Took my GRAV glass for a spin this weekend.  Grow #2 still drying/curing before weigh in.  Packed a bowl of some Sluricane into 14 mm bowl.  Recently added an ash catcher to this flat bottom piece.  

Cheers!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

New totals on my second grow experience.  Grand Daddy Purple came in a hair or two over 7 oz.  The mother plant was my first grow and came in at 3.2 oz. total.  I also had a few 1 and 3 gal. plants with a White Widow and Bubba Kush averaging 1 oz. each.  
Pictured here is GDP.   So how does this smoke?  Well, despite apparently being a indica dominant strain, I've had several test smokes of this batch and what a mind f***! It smokes like a strong sativa every time!  It doesn't come with the couch lock I tend to avoid.  And this shit lingers, in the brain, for a couple of long hours.  

More pics to come!


----------



## Bubba

BobHasBurgers said:


> Took my GRAV glass for a spin this weekend.  Grow #2 still drying/curing before weigh in.  Packed a bowl of some Sluricane into 14 mm bowl.  Recently added an ash catcher to this flat bottom piece.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 297613


I see you have an ash catcher, good add. I have that same grav rig. I like their Large Upright also, stem is tilted instead of straight up. I find I use it more often. It will require another ash catcher, it needs the 90 degree straight up catcher. Love their glass, so easy to clean.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

I really like that 90 degree upright ash catcher as well.  While this brand ash catcher is a bit more expensive than so many out there, it's a borosilicate glass design that won't disappoint!


----------



## Bubba

This is my other one: 









						GRAV® Medium Upright Bubbler
					

Upright all night! GRAV upright bubblers are super sturdy and perfect for smoking or dabbing.




					grav.com
				




I thought mine was "large" but only see medium and small listed.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

Yup....









						Grav Upright Bubbler (Large)
					

Grav Upright Bubbler (Large) - Classic style perfect hit - Free US shipping available on all US orders at Fat Buddha Glass.




					fatbuddhaglass.com
				




Bubba


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Aaaand just received email stating GRAV has 20% off + Free Shipping site wide.  Use code MEMDAY22


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

BobHasBurgers said:


> 86 Days since seed germination....View attachment 286734
> View attachment 286735


Beautiful.  Nice job!


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Pleasant surprise in the mail today.  Herbies successfully delivered my next grow project seeds:

(10) White Widow (Dutch Passion)
(5) Silver Haze (GHS)
(6) Gorilla Glue freebie

On my third grow, I plan on 4 plants in a 2x4x60 and 1 plant in a 2x2x58

Germination for White Widow and Silver Haze begins today, June 10, 2021.  Will update this post with new link to that grow.   If you've been part of this chaotic growing journey of mine, I thank you, and sincerely appreciate you chiming in.  The way many of us newbies approach and perceive the project is usually way off the mark.  I learned a little of those lessons on my own but you guys were the majority of my guidance!

By the way, I just smoked my first home grown Jack Herer, and I can barely type this message with my fingers feeing melty and gooey as they stick and stretch across the keyboard.  Frickin' high as shit.  This is gonna be a fantastic day and weekend.  I can feel it.  I've needed this for so damn long.

Grateful for the experience of my first two grows and still shake my head at what I wasn't going to learn until I actually got started.  Still amazed at how easily the plants recover after weaving them through scrog netting.  Astonished over that one branch I broke and taped back together producing a huge cola! Ya'll taught me that.

I'll return when we have seedlings 

Great Peace To You!  Have a great smoke and cup of nirvana.







​


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

BobHasBurgers said:


> Pleasant surprise in the mail today.  Herbies successfully delivered my next grow project seeds:
> 
> (10) White Widow (Dutch Passion)
> (5) Silver Haze (GHS)
> (6) Gorilla Glue freebie
> 
> On my third grow, I plan on 4 plants in a 2x4x60 and 1 plant in a 2x2x58
> 
> Germination for White Widow and Silver Haze begins today, June 10, 2021.  Will update this post with new link to that grow.   If you've been part of this chaotic growing journey of mine, I thank you, and sincerely appreciate you chiming in.  The way many of us newbies approach and perceive the project is usually way off the mark.  I learned a little of those lessons on my own but you guys were the majority of my guidance!
> 
> By the way, I just smoked my first home grown Jack Herer, and I can barely type this message with my fingers feeing melty and gooey as they stick and stretch across the keyboard.  Frickin' high as shit.  This is gonna be a fantastic day and weekend.  I can feel it.  I've needed this for so damn long.
> 
> Grateful for the experience of my first two grows and still shake my head at what I wasn't going to learn until I actually got started.  Still amazed at how easily the plants recover after weaving them through scrog netting.  Astonished over that one branch I broke and taped back together producing a huge cola! Ya'll taught me that.
> 
> I'll return when we have seedlings
> 
> Great Peace To You!  Have a great smoke and cup of nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 299836
> 
> 
> ​


Dutch passion white widow huh.  Sounds yummy.  So does super Silver Haze.  Almost bought that strain after growing and smoking amnesia Haze. One of my favorite grows so far.  Turned out pretty good.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Dutch passion white widow huh.  Sounds yummy.  So does super Silver Haze.  Almost bought that strain after growing and smoking amnesia Haze. One of my favorite grows so far.  Turned out pretty good.


Don't know where the super came from.  Maybe there is another strain.


----------



## BobHasBurgers

Beats me as I'm just learning these strains. 

According to Leafy:
"*Super Silver Haze* is a sativa marijuana strain bred by Green House Seeds. It was the first prize winner at the High TimesCannabis Cup in 1997, 1998, and 1999. Super Silver Haze is made by crossing Skunk, Northern Lights, and Haze creates a beautiful, sticky strain that boasts an energetic, long-lasting body high. The uplifting effects are a great for high stress levels or when suffering from a lack of apatite or nausea."


----------



## BobHasBurgers

100% germination as of Sunday morning 12, 2022. Very aggressive and strong start!
5 White Widow and 3 Gorilla Glue
During my last second grow, I had one little White Widow that I thought might of been stunted early on but I kept it. It moved up to a 3 gal. pot and I left it there alongside the GDP. I just sampled this beauty (pic with jar below) after curing and I'm blown away. ***! is this?!? This beautiful thing is stronger than the GDP and Jack Herer for sure. Wild ass sativa effects. Rushed a couple of nugs over to a neighbor and WOW. 
No words to describe my excitement about filling the next tent with 4 large White Widow plants 
Returning with link to new grow soon!


----------



## bigsur51

BobHasBurgers said:


> 100% germination as of Sunday morning 12, 2022. Very aggressive and strong start!
> 5 White Widow and 3 Gorilla Glue
> During my last second grow, I had one little White Widow that I thought might of been stunted early on but I kept it. It moved up to a 3 gal. pot and I left it there alongside the GDP. I just sampled this beauty (pic with jar below) after curing and I'm blown away. ***! is this?!? This beautiful thing is stronger than the GDP and Jack Herer for sure. Wild ass sativa effects. Rushed a couple of nugs over to a neighbor and WOW.
> No words to describe my excitement about filling the next tent with 4 large White Widow plants
> Returning with link to new grow soon!
> 
> View attachment 300113
> View attachment 300114
> 
> View attachment 300116




enjoy that harvest and all,the best on your next garden


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## BobHasBurgers

Link to my new grow of White Widow (Dutch Passion) and GG grow is at:






						White Widow (Dutch Passion) and GG grow - BobHasBurgers
					

The drama continues with BobHasBurgers falling in love with buds off a little White Widow runt.  Turned out the little runt produced the least amount of bud but MOST POTENT of all my last grow!  Got the WW beans delivered and off we go!    This photo journal follows my first and second grows.  I...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

